# Personal statement for PGCE application - thoughts



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 1, 2009)

ok  so  i just thought  i'd  stick up what i had  and see what people  thought.  




> Currently I work as a teaching assistant and mentor focusing on ICT in general and web development in particular.
> Given that all my direct family work in the education sector I have been somewhat interested in teaching for a long time, however my interest was really piqued when I took IT education and training as part of my degree (computing).
> The main practical element of the module  was  to be the teaching assistant for the first year programing students an activity I enjoyed and found rewarding.
> This experience led me to apply for my current position at the Institute Of Music & Technology where i work mainly as a teaching assistant on the multimedia web design course  but i also am the primary mentor on the eCommerce course, as well as these roles I am responsible for the development of a number of online systems including an expandable exam system and a student forum.
> ...



i'm a bit useless at this stuff....     i've used up a little over half the  space


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 1, 2009)

end of a sentence does not = new paragraph!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 1, 2009)

other than that:

what do you love about teaching?
what personal qualities do you have that you can bring to the role?  Give examples, not just from your job.
what personal achievements have you made that show you in a good light?

Take each thing you want to get across, and shape a paragraph of at least three sentences around it.  First sentence = what you did / the personal quality / the thing you love.  second sentence = a short but specific sentence elaborating on the point / giving more detail or background to it.  Third  sentence = explain why the first two sentences will help to make you a dedicated student / good teacher.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 1, 2009)

My suggestions below:

*****

Currently I work currently as a teaching assistant and mentor focusing on ICT in general and web development in particular. Given that With all my direct family work being employed within the education sector, however, I have been somewhat interested in teaching for a long time., however my.  This interest was really piqued was brought into focus when I took IT education and training as part of my computing degree (computing).  The main practical element of the module was to be the teaching assistant for the first year programing students -- an activity I enjoyed and found rewarding.

This experience led me to apply for my current position at the Institute Of Music & Technology, where I work mainly as a teaching assistant on the multimedia web design course. but In my current position, I am also am the primary mentor on the eCommerce course. as well as  In addition to these roles I am responsible for the development of a number of online systems, including an expandable exam system and a student forum.

I am interested in gaining a PGCE/dtlls as my current abilities are very limited, for example I mainly work with individuals or small groups and I am hard pressed when i have to work with a whole class at once. Need to say this with more positive emphasis.  Suggest: to improve my abilities with large groups; currently my skills are focussed on smaller groups and individuals.

As I specialise in IT/IS, I also have an interest in learning more about the use of IT in education.  especially I am particularly interested in areas such as distance learning with the use of rich media.

*** 
I have tried to use your own words and simply tidy it up, except for the part in blue.

In general, focus on making one statement per sentence and one overall point per paragraph.  If you have a supplementary point, start a new sentence.  If you want to make a different point, start a new paragraph (and if it is all part of the same point then don't start a new paragraph.

That kind of stylistic issue aside, I think that it is a good application.  Good luck!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2009)

_Given that all my direct family work in the education sector I have been somewhat interested in teaching for a long time, however my interest was really piqued when I took IT education and training as part of my degree (computing). _ - this could do with some added clarity imo.

Are you saying that as a result of your direct family work in the education sector, you developed an interest in teaching and that your interest has subsequently increase when you did your degree? As I couldn't really tell from the way you worded it?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 1, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> other than that:
> 
> what do you love about teaching?
> what personal qualities do you have that you can bring to the role?  Give examples, not just from your job.
> what personal achievements have you made that show you in a good light?



the ability to work drunk
a large lexicon of swear words
my giant collection of perverse anime



(while i do some serious editing in the background)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 1, 2009)

ok  gone over it with my head of department  and i've dane a few tweaks...  however  it's not that diffrent as i wanted to keep it  in my own words as it were




> Currently I work as a teaching assistant and mentor of ICT specialising in web development.
> Given that all my immediate family work within the education sector I have been interested in teaching for a long time, however my interest was really piqued when I took IT education and training modual as part of my degree (BSc Computing). The main practical element of the module  was  to be the teaching assistant for the first year programing students, an activity I both enjoyed and found rewarding. This experience led me to apply for my current position at the Institute Of Music & Technology where I work primaraly as a teaching assistant on the multimedia web design course, I am also  the primary mentor on the eCommerce programme. In addition to these roles I am responsible for the development of online systems used on the courses including an expandable exam and a student forum.
> I am interested in  gaining a PGCE/dtlls as my current abilities are limited, for example I mainly work with individuals or small groups and I am hard pressed when i have to work with a whole class at once.
> As I specialise in IT/IS, I also have an interest in learning more about  the use of IT in education Currently I work as a teaching assistant and mentor of ICT specialising in web development.
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2009)

Shippy...Kabbes did a great job on it IMO. He has kept your own words but tweaked the grammar as it was necessary.

Kabbes also made some very useful suggestions.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 1, 2009)

some of the suggestions i can't make fit  while still making it sound like a _personal _statement


----------



## Ralph Masters (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll think about this


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 1, 2009)

Shippy - please consider turning those remaining isolated sentences into proper paragraphs.  They're a stickler for literacy of a certain standard on these courses.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 1, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> some of the suggestions i can't make fit  while still making it sound like a _personal _statement



I did nothing more, though, than reorder your own words to make them fit the kind of formal grammatical style that would be expected in an aplication form.  I'd seriously think about using something more akin to my revised version (after all, why else would you have asked for our thoughts?)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> some of the suggestions i can't make fit  while still making it sound like a _personal _statement



He has only reordered them and as such made them more formal in register, the kind of thing they expect for a personal statement etc..

The suggestions were good too.

Please consider: 
'I am hard pressed when i have to work with a whole class at once.'
'I would like to gain more experience of working with larger groups.'   

Both sentences mean the same thing, however one is more positive and shows a willingness/interest in gaining experience/skills.


Spanglechick is 100% right too about your paragraphing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2009)

kabbes said:


> My suggestions below:
> 
> *****
> 
> Currently I work currently as a teaching assistant !



Shouldn't that be - I currently work?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2009)

I am currently working.......


*whistles*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 1, 2009)

i sent it off just after the last post

i ran through it with the people with work  

i think the whole positive spin on terms  a bit... well  i perfer to  clearly identify my current limitations  as the firrst step in solving them   what you think about that  statement in terms of positivity  or negativity   is a debatable issue

i was just wondering if there was anything obvious i had missed out  rather  than debating my wording


----------



## kabbes (Sep 2, 2009)

Has your style of writing on applications been successful in the past, then?  I know that when I am reviewing applicants, I am very aware of the difference between someone who has positively identified personal areas that they need and want to improve and someone who has almost written themself off before they begin.  I would be concerned that the latter would take a fatalistic "it's just the way I am" attitude to change.

Anyway, good luck with it.  I hope you didn't send *exactly* what is in your quotation, because the text is repeated...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Shippy - is it the PGCE in further ed you're going for?  Where are you gonna do it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 2, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i sent it off just after the last post
> 
> i ran through it with the people with work
> 
> ...



I have a fair bit of experience of writing and editing Personal Statements so I was not just spouting for the sake of it. You asked for constructive feedback and IMO that is what we have offered you. Sorry if you feel people were nit-picking. IMO there wasn't a debate of your wording, there were useful suggestions of how you could improve the tone, register and style of your PS.

Regarding the positive/negative thing. You have to consider how many applicants there are for these courses and what impact you want your PS to make. 

If you are planning to do well on the course please be aware that as Spangles said, they are quite hot on literacy issues in trainee teachers. You will have to be willing to improve your written English, paying attention to the tone, register and style of what you are writing. 

As a teacher, you will be expected to model that, pass on knowledge and give constructive feedback to students yourself. They are really hot on CPD and you will be expected to not only show awareness of areas you need to/would like to work on, but also be able to take direction and be constructively 'corrected' through feedback from tutors and peers.

In terms of what else I would have put in:

1. Something about my interest/knowledge of teaching methods/theory.
2. Why I had decided to pursue a career in post compulsory education/life long learning.
3. What I believe my strengths are in the teaching and learning environment. 

Regardless though, good luck!


----------



## kabbes (Sep 2, 2009)

Funny really -- if you wanted to BUY the expertise available on this board, it would (and does) cost you a whole lot of money.  But when the expertise is free, somehow it just isn't perceived as valuable.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2009)

Some people you just can't help.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 2, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Funny really -- if you wanted to BUY the expertise available on this board, it would (and does) cost you a whole lot of money.  But when the expertise is free, somehow it just isn't perceived as valuable.



Coffee 

Coffee 

Coffee


----------



## kabbes (Sep 2, 2009)

Coffthree?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 2, 2009)

I thought you'd already applied etc


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 2, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Shippy - is it the PGCE in further ed you're going for?  Where are you gonna do it?



yep  or life long learning as they now say

i'm doing it down at greenwich as that is easyest as reguards to work...  our place  has a relationship with the uni already


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 2, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I thought you'd already applied etc



i was debating it earlyer in the year in comparison with doing  a masters  but i didn't apply then


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 2, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Funny really -- if you wanted to BUY the expertise available on this board, it would (and does) cost you a whole lot of money.  But when the expertise is free, somehow it just isn't perceived as valuable.



i know, hardly anyone pays attention to my anime threads


----------



## teuchter (Sep 2, 2009)

kabbes said:


> But when the expertise is free, somehow it just isn't perceived as valuable.



Sad but true.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Sep 2, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i sent it off just after the last post
> 
> i ran through it with the people with work
> 
> ...



Did you put in anything about liking schoolgirl anime? 

They love a hobby on selection panels. Shows a rounded personality.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I've found this useful as I'm going to be applying for mine in a few days.  I haven't thought about the personal statement yet, I just assumed that as long as I say I've worked with children, sound enthusiastic and don't make any stupid grammar and spelling mistakes then it should be okay...


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 2, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Well I've found this useful as I'm going to be applying for mine in a few days.  I haven't thought about the personal statement yet, I just assumed that as long as I say I've worked with children, sound enthusiastic and don't make any stupid grammar and spelling mistakes then it should be okay...



secondary english?

which college?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Well I've found this useful as I'm going to be applying for mine in a few days.  I haven't thought about the personal statement yet, I just assumed that as long as I say I've worked with children, sound enthusiastic and don't make any stupid grammar and spelling mistakes then it should be okay...



ooh good luck - I'm still in touch with Julie who left your place to do a PGCE (and is doing brilliantly) just after_ I _left your place (but did my PGCE later).  Maybe it's a natural progression route from there...


----------



## chainsaw cat (Sep 2, 2009)

I just remembered that despite using this thread as a vehicle for cheap and unfunny jokes, my soon-to-be-ex just got on a PGCE with a form that was 50% my work.

So perhaps I should have been a bit more helpful and that.

My advice on any application - any - is to just lie a bit.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 2, 2009)

I think it might be - I've been driven round the bend by my current boss but the advantage is that hating my job has given me the impetus to find a one I might actually like now 

Secondary English Spanglechick  - would apply to the North East unis as I don't want to get in any debt doing this.  Yes, I may be Going Home....but in the interim I'm on the hunt for teaching assistant work from November on if you have any tips


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I think it might be - I've been driven round the bend by my current boss but the advantage is that hating my job has given me the impetus to find a one I might actually like now
> 
> Secondary English Spanglechick  - would apply to the North East unis as I don't want to get in any debt doing this.  Yes, I may be Going Home....but in the interim I'm on the hunt for teaching assistant work from November on if you have any tips



Damn - I hoped you'd complete the set and say Goldsmiths... 

I know that Julie didn't regret it - she got a job in a really good school not so far from here, bought a _really_ nice flat in Brixton and probably earns good money now!  You'd be FAB I reckon.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 2, 2009)

Pieface said:


> I think it might be - I've been driven round the bend by my current boss but the advantage is that hating my job has given me the impetus to find a one I might actually like now
> 
> Secondary English Spanglechick  - would apply to the North East unis as I don't want to get in any debt doing this.  Yes, I may be Going Home....but in the interim I'm on the hunt for teaching assistant work from November on if you have any tips



i'll mention it to our head of english tomorrow.  not sure how it works, as performing arts aren't important enough to get LSAs.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 2, 2009)

my aunt said i should apply  for goldsmiths... 

only my lazyness saved me


----------



## Pieface (Sep 2, 2009)

THanks Spangle 

I'm kind of bricking it but I'm excited - been in a bit of a career-coma for the last 5 years.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 2, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> i was debating it earlyer in the year in comparison with doing  a masters  but i didn't apply then



Are you applying for clearing now or autumn 2010 ?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 2, 2009)

well i was hopefull to get on this  year   when i asked  about it  last year  they said  they  take on people  till quite late  (they only reallyt start in oct)

if  i don't make it  i'll re apply  for a jan start    as i kinda want to get it out of the way


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmm. I applied for one .. and got in.. and am starting this month. and have many thread worthy sagas before its even begun to relate but haven't bothered. However I think as long as you can muster a pages worth of yadda yadda yadda you should be ok.. i'd just c&p the amended post from earlier


----------



## Pieface (Sep 23, 2009)

Now that I'm writing mine it sounds so much less experienced than yours Shippy!  You've done loads of actual teaching - I've just done some Youth Work.....eek.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Now that I'm writing mine it sounds so much less experienced than yours Shippy!  You've done loads of actual teaching - I've just done some Youth Work.....eek.



Youth work is great experience...detail any specific activities you did and achievements etc. Highlight the things you most enjoyed and what you feel your strengths are.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Now that I'm writing mine it sounds so much less experienced than yours Shippy!  You've done loads of actual teaching - I've just done some Youth Work.....eek.



all i do is stit around throwing things at dole  scum


----------



## Pieface (Sep 23, 2009)

You make it sound better than that 
It's hard writing about strengths rutita!  I have trouble pinning them down....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2009)

Pieface said:


> You make it sound better than that
> It's hard writing about strengths rutita!  I have trouble pinning them down....



Okay...so tell me...what are your strengths?

Think of your youth work experience...what did you do well, what went well?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 25, 2009)

shit sorry Rutita!  I didn't see your reply!

It's nearly done - filling in a job application actually helped.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

bump!
useful info here, but if anyone else feels they want to add anything, please go for it!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> my aunt said i should apply for goldsmiths...
> 
> only my lazyness saved me


Oiy I went to goldsmiths


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

goldsmiths want 2:1 or above


----------



## Belushi (Nov 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> goldsmiths want 2:1 or above


 
Have you considered Greenwich?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Have you considered Greenwich?


yes! I may apply. I am only allowed to apply for 2 and deadline is 1 December, so need to decide NOW


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 8, 2012)

well my application worked out fine.

i do think  it's probably   not  hugly important  as  you  go for an interview  and  do more tests later on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

they could turn you down at application stage though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd think you have to have fucked up spectacularly to manage that.

of course i might be wrong  about   knowing how many applicants  they  have   but  i think  if you have a reasonable  education/work history  and  show a little  passion in the  personal statement  you should be ok

there is probably  less pressure  for places  now there is less in the way of  grants and bursarys


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> goldsmiths want 2:1 or above


what about the institute?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> what about the institute?


what institute?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what institute?


 
Institute of Education, Russell Square.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Institute of Education, Russell Square.


oh righty. yep, they accept desmonds


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2012)

Great place to study, too. And a top location.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2012)

very well-respected, even though i went there.


----------



## treefrog (Nov 8, 2012)

IoE is rad, I went there and it never did me any harm


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2012)

treefrog said:


> IoE is rad, I went there and it never did me any harm


 


spanglechick said:


> very well-respected, even though i went there.


 
Two sterling recommendations indeed. I did a year there, too. Great bar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

noted!


----------



## treefrog (Nov 8, 2012)

That was seven years ago! 

How the time has flown.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 8, 2012)

If I lived in London and I wanted to train as a teacher that's where I'd want to go. Loads of interesting ideas and books etc. come out of there and I love that part of London.

It's worth phoning elsewhere as criteria can be different for a more mature applicant. Are you applying for primary? I'd think being a bloke that would make a difference too.

Good luck with it OU


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2012)

so, that's four endorsements, if spanglechick's mention of it was. cheers all!


----------



## nagapie (Nov 8, 2012)

I went to the IOE too. Not sure I remember it being that special but I was a lazy sod and with teaching you're mostly in school anyway. I did make a really good friend. I did my undergraduate degree at the University of Cape Town and it's a bit hard to beat sitting on Jammy steps with the mountain behind you.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Red Cat (Nov 8, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I went to the IOE too. Not sure I remember it being that special but I was a lazy sod and with teaching you're mostly in school anyway.


 
I got the impression from my general reading around that they're quite interdisciplinary in their thinking about education. I've been interested in early years ed. over the past few years and the Thomas Coram research unit seems to do some really good work.

I have no idea, obviously, of how much, if at all, that would influence their PGCE teaching.

Anyway, being the University of London, it's going to look good on the CV


----------



## nagapie (Nov 8, 2012)

It has a really good reputation but I don't think I was really clued into issues around education when I went there. It was a different age when you could just impulsively jump into teaching unlike now when they almost want you to have carved some sort of low paying career in it already!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Obviously once you've got your PGCE you can then teach anywhere afterwards, but often where you do your PGCE influences where you do your practice teaching. It is not uncommon for students to then go on to get jobs in their practice schools (if they get on ok there). I work in my second (long) practice school and I'd say over 50% of my co-students did the same. So it worked out well for me to have gone to Goldsmiths (although I understand that's not an option for you) because the majority of their practice schools are (or at least were when I went) in South/Central London which is where I ideally want to work. I'm just saying this as, if it comes down to a choice between a couple of places, you might want to factor it in.  Although, of course, you might be open to working anywhere at all - in which case - ignore me!

I might be looking for a new job myself soon - my school is imploding it seems.  Honestly.. I turn my back for 5 minutes and all hell lets loose...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 10, 2012)

i did my placement  partly at lambeth college.

it wasn't that fun.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Obviously once you've got your PGCE you can then teach anywhere afterwards, but often where you do your PGCE influences where you do your practice teaching. It is not uncommon for students to then go on to get jobs in their practice schools (if they get on ok there). I work in my second (long) practice school and I'd say over 50% of my co-students did the same. So it worked out well for me to have gone to Goldsmiths (although I understand that's not an option for you) because the majority of their practice schools are (or at least were when I went) in South/Central London which is where I ideally want to work. I'm just saying this as, if it comes down to a choice between a couple of places, you might want to factor it in. Although, of course, you might be open to working anywhere at all - in which case - ignore me!
> 
> I might be looking for a new job myself soon - my school is imploding it seems.  Honestly.. I turn my back for 5 minutes and all hell lets loose...


 
Yes, when I was a teaching assistant in SE London it was Goldsmiths. I heard good things about Goldsmiths from there.

Sorry to hear your school is in trouble GG. What a mess it all is.

I've just spent the afternoon with friend of Blagsta who insisted there was no point in even thinking about teaching if you aren't 21, don't have a first, and aren't willing or able to work a 60 hour week 

ETA: This person is the most gloomy person I know but I find it hard not to be put off by this. It makes me feel worthless and old.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2012)

Red Cat said:


> Yes, when I was a teaching assistant in SE London it was Goldsmiths. I heard good things about Goldsmiths from there.
> 
> Sorry to hear your school is in trouble GG. What a mess it all is.
> 
> I've just spent the afternoon with friend of Blagsta who insisted there was no point in even thinking about teaching if you aren't 21, don't have a first, and aren't willing or able to work a 60 hour week


false
false
umm - not gonna lie to you...


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok, thanks.

Yes, hours I expect. I do worry that I wouldn't be able to manage with children though. All the women teachers I know here in Brum are part-time having returned from mat leave, so it's hard for me to get an idea of how I would manage. Anyway, if I do apply it won't be for another year and I've got loads of prep to do before then if I want to be considered a strong candidate. I'm currently of the opinion that if I don't try I'll wonder for the rest of my life if it's what I should have done, but if I don't get accepted then at least I know I tried.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2012)

the mums i know who teach take a lot of work home and do it after the kids are in bed (the rest of us stay at school til 6.30ish to try and minimise this), and their parents / partners take the kids out for chunks of the weekend so they can get the rest done.  
 tbf - i'm a head of dept, which brings more work; i'm in an academy, which brings more work; i do a fair bit of extra curricular stuff, which brings more work...  some weeks are busier than others, but it's never less than fifty hours, and some weeks have been up to seventy, easily. 

but then, there are payoffs, especially related to holidays, and especially if you're a parent.  

these days, since you get a bursary to train - it's got to be worth a shot.


oh - and older people often make better beginning teachers. perspective, patience, emotional intelligence...


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, I certainly didn't have any of that until my mid thirties. I couldn't have done it in my twenties, no way.

Ok, thanks, that's helpful. It was actually your post about school the other day that got me thinking about it yet again. Even though you're having a really tough time I have such admiration for you, for teachers, and dare I say it, envy (but in the nicest sense!) that you do something of such value, can make such a difference to your students lives.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2012)

i would have been lost in a classroom in my twenties. i wouldn't have known how to talk to the kids at all and i would have been shit scared.


----------

